# Surefire L2 Mod



## Brasso (Feb 2, 2011)

I picked up an L2 on the Marketplace, which I haven't even received yet. However, if I decided to mod the led, what would be a good choice? I see that the MC-E is/was a popular mod. Would the new XML be viable with the L2's driver?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 4, 2012)

Brasso said:


> I picked up an L2 on the Marketplace, which I haven't even received yet. However, if I decided to mod the led, what would be a good choice? I see that the MC-E is/was a popular mod. Would the new XML be viable with the L2's driver?



[h=1]I was wondering the same thing.[/h] [h=1]I have an old L2 and was wondering how a XM-L would work in it by just swapping the old led for the new one? I was wondering if anyone had any idea how the beam would look and if changing the resistor in the tail would cause any complications?[/h] [h=1]Any ideas???[/h]


----------



## PCC (Jun 6, 2012)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but, my understanding is that the LuxV L2 and KL4s drive the emitter at 6V (2S2P). I'm sure that you would blow an XM-L doing this. I haven't tried it on the few KL4s that I have.


----------

